# The I-502 Application Process and Operating plan



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 6, 2014)

*1. Apply, Application window has closed with 2,822 producer (growing) applications, 2,021 processing applications, and 2,207 retailer applications as of 1-28-14. 
2. Interview: Your license investigator will ask you personal information including SS#, business entity type and who's involved, where your money is coming from, and a few other questions. 
3. You will receive and email with electronic documents you need to fill out including Source of Funds, Financial Statements, and operating plan. You will also receive finger print cards with a list of agencies that can do prints. I asked if that was all inclusive and they said no so I had my local police department do them. Also, the agency doing the prints is required to send them in. 

Operating Plan Required Elements - Producer*
Submission of an operating plan that demonstrates the applicant is qualified to hold the marijuana license applied for is required as part of the application process listed in Washington Administrative Code (WAC) 314-55-020. This operating plan must include a floor plan and/or site plan which illustrates the entire operation being proposed. (WAC 314.55.020(9))

*Please describe how your operating plan complies with the requirements listed in the WACs indicated below. Additional sheets utilizing the same format may be attached if necessary.*

*1. SECURITY *(WAC 314-55-083)

*a. Employee identification badge (yes/no)*

*b. Alarm system as shown on the floor plan you are submitting. *

*c. Video surveillance system and recording device*

*2. TRACEABILITY **(WAC 314-55-083(4))*
*Describe how you plan to comply with all traceability requirements to include a description of all software and assurance that the system is compatible with the LCB&#8217;s approved system.*

*3. QUALIFICATIONS AND TRAINING PLAN FOR EMPLOYEES *

*a. Training plan for new employees*

*b. Description of team/staff members related experience*

*4. TRANSPORTATION OF PRODUCT **(WAC 314.55.085)*

*a. Packaging of product for transportation*

*b. Labeling of product for transportation*

*5. DESTRUCTION OF WASTE PRODUCT **(WAC 314-55-097)*

*a. Storage, security, and management of solid and liquid waste*

*b. Method of disposal for solid and liquid waste*

*c. Method of rendering plant matter waste unusable prior to leaving facility*

*d. Final Destination of waste rendered unusable*
.
*6. DESCRIPTION OF OPERATION AND PREMISE*

*Describe your scale and any other measuring devices you will use for the traceability and inventory of product.*

*a. List the number of square feet you will dedicate to plant canopy*

*b. List the number of square feet you will dedicate to other business activities (such as office, restroom, quarantine room, etc.)*

*c. Describe your grow operation related to the items listed below:*

*1. Description of growing media(s)*

*2. Description of all equipment used in the production process*

*3. List of soil amendments, fertilizers, other crop production aids, or pesticides used*

*d. Outdoor production only - describe the physical barrier surrounding your outdoor production areas including the method you will use to obscure public view of the grow premise*

*7. QUALITY ASSURANCE PROTOCOLS (WAC 314-55-102)**Operating Plan Required Elements - Producer*


*You can find all this and more at www.legalpotform.com but riu won't allow the link so you'll have to cut and paste the URL. 
*


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 14, 2014)

Let's see now, been 2 months since the application window closed and still no phone call
They probably have a max of 10 people processing the applications, each doing 4 a day.That means they are doing 40 a day. 2800 / 40= 70 working days or 14 working weeks. Add a month for local input after that and a LONG time--6-8 weeks before you can get past the final inspection log jam of ten guys inspecting 2500 facilities. It all adds up to I won't be starting my business as a grower any time soon, probably at least August 1


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 16, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> Let's see now, been 2 months since the application window closed and still no phone call
> They probably have a max of 10 people processing the applications, each doing 4 a day.That means they are doing 40 a day. 2800 / 40= 70 working days or 14 working weeks. Add a month for local input after that and a LONG time--6-8 weeks before you can get past the final inspection log jam of ten guys inspecting 2500 facilities. It all adds up to I won't be starting my business as a grower any time soon, probably at least August 1


You should have at least an interview appointment by now. A friend applied the second to last day and he has an appointment for the first interview March 17. I applied the first day and my packet is complete and I expect final inspection on site one (1) in 2-3 weeks. Have you seen the list of applications? It will show where in line you are for processing.


----------



## charface (Feb 16, 2014)

The messed up thing is what happens when you apply.
Your address gets posted in the newspaper.


A guy I know has a collective he was going to convert to rec now if he gets rejected the whole town knows where he grows. 


In nature plants don't live in plastic buckets but at my house they do or they get the f**k out!


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh yeah that is a biggie.They are taking what you oh so secretly hid away and letting the entire world know exacly what is going on on your property.The theives now know exactly where to look - must be in that building with that big honking no one under 21 admitted sign plastered on the front door---and can just knock on your door and tell you shut off that fancy alarm system or else
Must be some form of punishment for stoners- revelation


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a spread sheet list of applications, but where do you get an interview appointment date from that?? Please clue me in.I have looked everywhere on their website and can't find a damned thing. I am VERY frustrated


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

So they started on your application on Dec 20 and you get your licence on March 15. 84 days . So your friend- and I --will not be opening shop until at least June 7


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

Two Year Old Sasquatch said:


> You should have at least an interview appointment by now. A friend applied the second to last day and he has an appointment for the first interview March 17. I applied the first day and my packet is complete and I expect final inspection on site one (1) in 2-3 weeks. Have you seen the list of applications? It will show where in line you are for processing.


 I am going to assume that you both got a phone call FIRST that set up the appointment date and that that info cannot be found anywhere.The ONLY phone call I got was from someone asking if I planned to use the entire Tier 1 sq footage allowed-about two weeks ago.I will surprised if I make a dime of income before Sept- make it Oct --and HAVE to plan my finances accordingly. I may be living on credit cards by then

What kinds of questions were asked?


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm sorry but my patience is just f****ing shot. I was first told I would be able to start a business in June 2013 and I will be lucky to get one started in June 2014.
And then there is still the issue of local obstructionism- lots of stress there as well. I applied on the next to last day, thinking for some time why bother if the County can just shut me down- and they still can. Just a BET was all my application really was


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

Why a producer needs to have a processor license too before he can sell useable pot to a retail store is beyond my logic skills. ALL a producer does is harvest, dry it to get an accurate weight, and store it. Where does the "processing"'come into it?? And you ARE allowed to dry and store it having only a producer's license right?? You can't sell it to ANYBODY until it is dry ,right? And it has to be put SOMEWHERE for quarantine purposes, right? With a test lable on the package. So far no processing that I can discern
They really should change the rules to allow a producer to sell directly to a retailer for whatever the market bears


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

So- a mobile testing lab is going to make his rounds picking up samples to analyze back at some lab?The results will then be sent via e-mail to be printed out as packaging labels- Or will they do the testing and lable the product for you on the spot. A complete mystery. I'm pretty sure the Producer does NOT take a sample to a lab and that the lab will come to them instead


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

Will they really issue any producer licenses until the protocol for a retail lottery is set? What if there is some sort of retail license lottery snag -or the weedout process FOR the retail lottery takes months--and there you are with a bunch of pot on your itchy hands just waiting around for the retail lottery to happen. I'm sure the LCB hasn't figured that out yet, best to just be quiet until it is too late and the producer's licenses have already been issued


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

Two Year Old Sasquatch said:


> You should have at least an interview appointment by now. A friend applied the second to last day and he has an appointment for the first interview March 17. I applied the first day and my packet is complete and I expect final inspection on site one (1) in 2-3 weeks. Have you seen the list of applications? It will show where in line you are for processing.


 And just how many square feet of canopy ARE you going to be able to grow. IF they followed the rules AND they weeded out everybody until they got down to a minimum of 12 million square feet applied for AND they doubled the amount allowed to 4 million square feet, you perhaps would only be allowed to produce 1/3 of what you thought you would be able to produce.
So a tier 3 who THOUGHT he could produce a minimum of 10,000 square feet and a tier 2 2000 sq ft, would now go from 10,000 - 30000 down to 3330-10000 and a tier2 would go from 2000-10000 down to 666-3333 sq ft.and a tier 1 would be allowed a max of 666 sq ft-- can you handle those cutbacks? 
I am betting they will resort to a lottery just like with retail outlets, at least for tiers 2 and 3. Tier 1 is a hill of beans in comparison
Some 12- 42 million in square feet was applied for and somehow it has to be whittled down to 2 million


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 16, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> I am going to assume that you both got a phone call FIRST that set up the appointment date and that that info cannot be found anywhere.The ONLY phone call I got was from someone asking if I planned to use the entire Tier 1 sq footage allowed-about two weeks ago.I will surprised if I make a dime of income before Sept- make it Oct --and HAVE to plan my finances accordingly. I may be living on credit cards by then
> 
> What kinds of questions were asked?


Check out my forum for this it might help explain things. legalpotforum.com My appointment was made via email if I remember correctly. The spreadsheet you looked at has the dates applied. Sort that and it will give you a rough idea when you should be in line for an interview. I hired attorney representation to buffer me from addressing the state's ineptness.


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

Two Year Old Sasquatch said:


> Check out my forum for this it might help explain things. legalpotforum.com My appointment was made via email if I remember correctly. The spreadsheet you looked at has the dates applied. Sort that and it will give you a rough idea when you should be in line for an interview. I hired attorney representation to buffer me from addressing the state's ineptness.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm about 500 from the bottom of the list, thanks to STUPIDLY letting Kitsap County intimidate me into thinking there was little point in applying for a license due to Draconian zoning restrictions, and so I waited until the last moment


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 16, 2014)

they are disqualifying a lot of apps..... especially processors


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> they are disqualifying a lot of apps..... especially processors


.

It sure would be nice to know the screen out factors. At what point do they say it's a no go?
My biggest fear is 4th amendment concerns since I converted an unattached outbuilding on my property into a lean and mean growing facility.Wired to code. They may say it is still considered part of my personal residence. Who knows? Then again I have a friend who will let me officially move into her place so my property would no longer BE my official residence, if that is what it takes
Another mystery is the weighing scale that has to be used --surely it is not something I can pick up at WalMart. What brands are people using? And you get it certified by the State Patrol, right?


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

And weapons?Are they going to be allowed on the premises to prevent a robbery? I'll bet no. And if you live on the same property the growing facility is on, will the LCB claim it is just too much of a home invasion threat?


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

I google Earthed several properties that applied for Tier 3 status in Kitsap County and no way that they have a building that big there. A ten thousand sq. foot canopy would require a building 100 x 100 just for the canopy area alone. So what's up with that?


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

The Kitsap County commissioners deemed that NO production could be done on a lot zoned Rural Residential due to 4th amendment concerns-- yet the people who rule King and Spokane Counties had no such worries- if a lot was zoned to allow "agricultural uses", so be it as far as they are concerned. And the same criteria should be used for the REST of the State and may well be if ban the pot bans legislation is approved. I think Clark County just passed a 60 year ban on pot businesses. HA!Maybe all the people who hate pot can move THERE!


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe THEY do the math using the floor plan and lighting plan you give them and if your watts per sq ft, plants per sq ft and/or grams produced per sq ft do not fall within their parameters, out you go!


----------



## SunJ (Feb 17, 2014)

It's probably more sinister than that. If you're not connected to the right people behind the curtain, they will reject you for any given reason ensuring the people with money keep their money. I've been scratching my head the entire way through as to why they were putting so many ridiculous "rules" in place. Looking at what they're doing elsewhere with legislation, the answer became clear. They made a system so convoluted that they can cause a fault anywhere they want for any reason and deny your license. And now, they've identified their location to assist in the elimination of potential competition in the future!


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 17, 2014)

Two Year Old Sasquatch said:


> You should have at least an interview appointment by now. A friend applied the second to last day and he has an appointment for the first interview March 17. I applied the first day and my packet is complete and I expect final inspection on site one (1) in 2-3 weeks. Have you seen the list of applications? It will show where in line you are for processing.


 I hate to be a wet blanket but because of that 2 million sq ft canopy limit, how can they issue any licenses until all the applications have been sorted through and actual floor plans sent in. They issue 2 million sq ft to the first 100 Tier 3 applicants processed and passed and that's it? Tough luck everybody else?Or they issue you a license and come back later and say hey wait a minute you have to reduce your canopy drastically? Nah they are gonna wait. No doubt they are thinking over a lottery as well. So a June start is likely for you as well


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 17, 2014)

Can someone explain why they used personal names for business names instead of the name they chose. -- mine included. Must be hundreds in the same boat. I e -mailed them and they said they would change it but never did

Got a flier in the mail for Cannarisk selling general liability insurance-- I was just going to go with Farmers claiming I am a wholesale nursery. Should be about $500 a year. I think I will first pick an insurance company at random, tell them I am growing pot and see what the reaction is. If it is drastic, I just tell the next guy I am growing basil


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 17, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> So- a mobile testing lab is going to make his rounds picking up samples to analyze back at some lab?The results will then be sent via e-mail to be printed out as packaging labels- Or will they do the testing and lable the product for you on the spot. A complete mystery. I'm pretty sure the Producer does NOT take a sample to a lab and that the lab will come to them instead


I plan on using Analytics360 and mailing samples to them.


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 17, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket but because of that 2 million sq ft canopy limit, how can they issue any licenses until all the applications have been sorted through and actual floor plans sent in. They issue 2 million sq ft to the first 100 Tier 3 applicants processed and passed and that's it? Tough luck everybody else?Or they issue you a license and come back later and say hey wait a minute you have to reduce your canopy drastically? Nah they are gonna wait. No doubt they are thinking over a lottery as well. So a June start is likely for you as well


They won't make reductions for a year or so. They have to go off the actual canopy and they won't know what that is until at least the first season has been completed and those businesses that fail are gone.


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 17, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> they are disqualifying a lot of apps..... especially processors


Is there news on this I can read?


----------



## SunJ (Feb 17, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket but because of that 2 million sq ft canopy limit, how can they issue any licenses until all the applications have been sorted through and actual floor plans sent in. They issue 2 million sq ft to the first 100 Tier 3 applicants processed and passed and that's it? Tough luck everybody else?Or they issue you a license and come back later and say hey wait a minute you have to reduce your canopy drastically? Nah they are gonna wait. No doubt they are thinking over a lottery as well. So a June start is likely for you as well


It is my understanding that after the first year, they will assess what they have vs what they need. If they determine the 2 million sq ft to be adequate, they will instruct all producers to reduce canopy by the % needed to acquire the targeted limit. So for the sake of easy math... if they have 4 million and want 2 million, they will instruct all producers to reduce production at their facility by 50%. 

Hopefully, they realize once they see some actual numbers that their limit is not only ridiculously low, but completely unsustainable.


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 17, 2014)

SunJ said:


> It is my understanding that after the first year, they will assess what they have vs what they need. If they determine the 2 million sq ft to be adequate, they will instruct all producers to reduce canopy by the % needed to acquire the targeted limit. So for the sake of easy math... if they have 4 million and want 2 million, they will instruct all producers to reduce production at their facility by 50%.
> 
> Hopefully, they realize once they see some actual numbers that their limit is not only ridiculously low, but completely unsustainable.


Exactly! and they will see 2mil won't be enough.


----------



## freeflow (Feb 18, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck locating a reasonable seed to sale tracking program? I have found programs for $300-500 a month, which just seems a little steep for me. I am looking into just designing an excel spreadsheet that will track the info for me. I don&#8217;t know exactly to what degree they want other than, a plant id, date plant id started, watering schedule per id, nutrients added to watering and amount watered per batch of nutrients, weight of clippings removed to be disposed during an id&#8217;s life cycle, disease (if any listed disease and how treated) per id, date plant id was harvested, weight of usable product per plant id and weight of unusable product to be destroyed per plant id.
I believe that would basically cover what they want and only cost me the time to design the needed spreadsheets. Inserting data won&#8217;t be done via a scanner like the $300-500 programs but instead will need to be manually entered as you go but that shaves another expense as well. I have looked over other known seed to sale programs and yes they do go into great detail and help with scheduling but ultimately I feel it is a waste of my money that can be used better elsewhere.
Any thought on this? Positive or negative would be appreciated. If you think there is other critical information they have requested that I let slip for tracking please let me know. I believe in the Linux system: &#8220;Open Source&#8221;

Another topic I was wondering about was the testing requirements. I am located around the Spokane area and as of yet I have not seen any labs that have opened their doors for new business owners. I am however suppose to list how I am planning on complying with testing and other than stating that I plan on sending off product to be tested, I have no way of naming a business at this time. Has anyone else located around the Spokane area found a testing company that I have overlooked?

As I have searched around for a security system that will be compliant for a tier 2, I find that in all practicality, it is not going to be very helpful for an outdoor producer. Yah sure, I can be compliant with placing cameras around my planned area to capture video up to 20' but what good is it going to be when my location has just been publicly announced to every Joe blow out there and to circumvent my security system detecting who they are, they simply just put on a $5 ski mask. (This in itself is enough for a thread of its own)

My real question is this: Have any of you been able to locate a system that will handle a tier 2? Just a little insight, I plan on having an area that is roughly 130' x 35' and by my calculations I would need 16 cameras to cover my area. 8 Cameras to cover inside the fence line and 8 cameras to cover outside of perimeter. Now I am not all that tech savvy when it comes to video systems but I know for 16 cameras to record 24hrs a day and be stored on the device for 45 days, these devices are going to use up a lot of memory. Most systems I have seen are capable of either a 2 or 3 TB hard drive installed. Is that really enough memory for 8 cameras? I plan on having 2 systems, 1 system for the 8 outside facing cameras, 1 system for inside the fence line. Any input would be helpful either by systems you have found or hard drive storage amounts you have calculated to be adequate would be appreciated.

Overall I think they have crammed in so many rules and regulations to try and regulate everything that they border on failing all together.


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 18, 2014)

freeflow said:


> Has anyone had any luck locating a reasonable seed to sale tracking program? I have found programs for $300-500 a month, which just seems a little steep for me. I am looking into just designing an excel spreadsheet that will track the info for me. I dont know exactly to what degree they want other than, a plant id, date plant id started, watering schedule per id, nutrients added to watering and amount watered per batch of nutrients, weight of clippings removed to be disposed during an ids life cycle, disease (if any listed disease and how treated) per id, date plant id was harvested, weight of usable product per plant id and weight of unusable product to be destroyed per plant id.
> I believe that would basically cover what they want and only cost me the time to design the needed spreadsheets. Inserting data wont be done via a scanner like the $300-500 programs but instead will need to be manually entered as you go but that shaves another expense as well. I have looked over other known seed to sale programs and yes they do go into great detail and help with scheduling but ultimately I feel it is a waste of my money that can be used better elsewhere.
> Any thought on this? Positive or negative would be appreciated. If you think there is other critical information they have requested that I let slip for tracking please let me know. I believe in the Linux system: Open Source
> 
> ...


We negotiated with Biotrack THC and got the costs down a bit. Check out the Q-see camera systems. You can always add a slave unit to increase memory. The problem with taking shortcuts is getting the state's approval but as long as your in compliance you should be good.


----------



## SunJ (Feb 18, 2014)

freeflow said:


> Overall I think they have crammed in so many rules and regulations to try and regulate everything that they border on failing all together.


Yep. This is exactly what I was saying. And you're seeing on top of that the 'hidden costs' of doing business that they tucked in there to insure failure of the smaller upstarts.


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 19, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> .
> 
> It sure would be nice to know the screen out factors. At what point do they say it's a no go?
> My biggest fear is 4th amendment concerns since I converted an unattached outbuilding on my property into a lean and mean growing facility.Wired to code. They may say it is still considered part of my personal residence. Who knows? Then again I have a friend who will let me officially move into her place so my property would no longer BE my official residence, if that is what it takes
> Another mystery is the weighing scale that has to be used --surely it is not something I can pick up at WalMart. What brands are people using? And you get it certified by the State Patrol, right?


You will be OK with an unattached building.


----------



## SunJ (Feb 19, 2014)

Thoughts on the WSLCB email earlier saying all producers being limited to one license and all being restricted to 70% production?


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 19, 2014)

SunJ said:


> Thoughts on the WSLCB email earlier saying all producers being limited to one license and all being restricted to 70% production?


DAMN! Good thing I only built one facility!!!!


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 19, 2014)

SunJ said:


> Thoughts on the WSLCB email earlier saying all producers being limited to one license and all being restricted to 70% production?


How exactly will they work that out- will they reduce the TIER maximum by 30% or will they require each and every grower to reduce their output by 30%. If they do that why not over estimate the amount I think I will produce by 30%.Then when they hit me with a 30% cut, I'll be back to my original estimate

As for the tracking plan, I thought we just downloaded the software shown on the LCB website, set up a secure account and logged on to record data? No?
I am a Tier 1 and plan to produce only about 1000 ounces a year. My facility will only hold 100 plants at any given time an easy one man operation and the operation cost is only 15 k a year
Still haven't heard a thing from the LCB


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 19, 2014)

What kinds of questions can I expect when they finally give me a phone interview.Will they ask about costs,the amount I think I can produce, the type of lighting- just how specific do they get on the operating plan. Been working on one and refining it for a year now!
Are people being screened out based on the phone interview alone?


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 19, 2014)

*Washington cuts size, number of legal pot grows

* By GENE JOHNSON, Associated Press Published: Feb 19, 2014 at 3:39 PM PST Last Updated: Feb 19, 2014 at 3:39 PM PST l








 SEATTLE (AP) &#8212; Washington state is dealing with a glut of would-be legal marijuana growers by cutting back on the number of licenses it issues and the maximum size of pot farms &#8212; a decision that upset some applicants who have been working to secure leases or build out warehouses with dreams of larger operations.

The state Liquor Control Board received more than 2,800 applications from people hoping to grow the weed that will supply Washington's recreational marijuana stores when they open later this year. In all, the applications would have covered 36 million square feet of marijuana plants, vastly more than the 2 million the board wanted produced initially.

To solve the problem, the three-member board voted unanimously Wednesday to limit applicants to one license apiece, rather than three. And it decided to allow growers to produce 70 percent of the maximum growing space they applied for. For example, those who applied for three of the largest licenses &#8212; up to 90,000 square feet total &#8212; will be limited to just one license enabling them to grow 21,000 square feet, at least at first.

"Everybody recognized we had too many applicants and too much canopy," board director Rick Garza said afterward.

The state is in uncharted territory as it tries to allow enough marijuana to be grown so that the prices will compete with the black market, but not so much that excess pot finds its way out of state &#8212; a concern the U.S. Justice Department cited when it said it would allow the legalization experiments in Washington and Colorado to go forward. In Colorado, where taxed, legal pot sales began on Jan. 1, officials licensed existing medical marijuana shops to sell weed for recreational use. There is no cap on production.

Washington expects to issue its first pot-growing licenses on March 1, Garza said.

Most of the applicants were not planning to use the full amount of space they applied for, Garza said, and so limiting the size of their growing operations or the number of their licenses didn't much faze them. If the state turns out to need more weed, the board could boost the growers up to the full amount of a single license &#8212; 30,000 square feet instead of 21,000, for the largest grows &#8212; or eventually start issuing multiple licenses.

But the board's decision Wednesday upset some prospective growers who applied for multiple licenses with plans of growing up to 90,000 square feet of cannabis, said Hilary Bricken, a Seattle marijuana business attorney whose clients include about 10 such growers. They have been securing leases and preparing their business plans based on the idea that they would be able to produce that much, she said.

"They are not happy," Bricken said.

The board's decision created whiplash for applicants: They were supposed to identify a location for their marijuana business that complied with state law on buffer zones around schools and playgrounds, and many struggled to secure lease agreements or purchase such properties. Now, some have discovered their efforts were at least partially for naught.

Dan Anglin, a spokesman for a Seattle group that is under contract to buy the 180,000-square-foot former K2 Sports building on Vashon Island, said he was stunned. The group has applied for three 30,000-square-foot licenses, and it was prepared to spend $5 million purchasing the building and preparing it for their legal marijuana and packaging operations.

Their contract is conditioned on a zoning issued being resolved. If it is, they'll likely find themselves with a big, expensive building they can only partially use, Anglin said.

"We found what we thought was a perfect building based on the 90,000 square feet that we were planning on growing," Anglin said. "We have to take a hard look at this."

Jeremy Moberg, who was hoping to grow 90,000 square feet outdoors in Okanogan County, said he had spent $350,000 on security fencing and other preparations.

He suggested that Washington is in for some marijuana shortages, not to mention a big carbon footprint, because the board hasn't given priority to the most competent growers or outdoor operations capable of producing the most marijuana with the least electricity.

Garza noted that the board always reserved the right to limit grow sizes if total production exceeded 2 million square feet.

Alison Holcomb, the Seattle lawyer who drafted the legal pot law, said pot growers needed to be prepared for such changes.

"The reality of the situation is that this is and has been a high-risk industry," Holcomb said. "All along the way, the LCB has been very transparent about what its goals have been. If you did the math, you knew weeks ago we were talking about having at least 10 times as much square footage as the Liquor Control Board wanted to allow."


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 19, 2014)

What I read from the story is that a tier one will have the maximum amount of canopy reduced to 1400 sq feet from 2000--- NOT if I applied for 1000 sq feet, I now only get 700. So if I was going to use less than 1400 sq ft anyway I will not be affected?


----------



## SunJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> What I read from the story is that a tier one will have the maximum amount of canopy reduced to 1400 sq feet from 2000--- NOT if I applied for 1000 sq feet, I now only get 700. So if I was going to use less than 1400 sq ft anyway I will not be affected?


As small of an operation as you are describing, I think you will be okay. My question to you is; did you apply as a T1 with just 1000 ft of canopy, or did you go for the full 1999?

I'm curious as to who all the big time mega-corp investors were that were "not happy" when their plans were reduced? I had some interactions with Bricken, but never pulled the trigger on retaining. My facility was only going to be operating at 1/4 capacity while keeping under 99 plants on site. 4200 total square feet was my goal, right about center of T2.


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 20, 2014)

My question is....how do I as a grower transport my marijuana to the processor??? The entire plant all 100?? Do they pay wet weight or dry...How much ...Who pays for testing

The zoned areas for processors.... are the same areas for retail stores....That's why most growers cant be processors too... zoning


It is my understanding, as Growers/Producers, that's all we do...Grow........Someone else dries, trims and packages...the processor....Do we transport to them or do they pick up?? How

From Processor to retailer its clear.... in a safe mounted in a vehicle with approval and transport ### but that's packaged final product

The grower should be allowed to process on site



> *Bans and Moratoriums
> *Several communities and jurisdictions across Washington have enacted local bans or moratoriums on recreational marijuana businesses. In a formal Attorney General Opinion issued January 16, 2014, the Attorney General&#8217;s Office concluded that &#8220;I-502 left in place the normal powers of local governments to regulate within their jurisdictions&#8221; and that &#8220;&#8230;nothing in I-502 limits that authority with respect to licensed marijuana businesses.&#8221;
> While the law is silent on the issue of local bans, there is also nothing with the law which allows for the Board to deny licenses to qualified applicants. If an applicant meets the state&#8217;s criteria for licensure, the Board will issue a state license. Like any other type of business, a licensee must be in compliance with local laws and regulations.


So you think pierce county will allow retail.


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 20, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> What kinds of questions can I expect when they finally give me a phone interview.Will they ask about costs,the amount I think I can produce, the type of lighting- just how specific do they get on the operating plan. Been working on one and refining it for a year now!
> Are people being screened out based on the phone interview alone?


Real basic questions. Refer to the first post on this tread


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 20, 2014)

My question is....how do I as a grower transport my marijuana to the processor??? The entire plant all 100?? Do they pay wet weight or dry...How much ...Who pays for testing

The zoned areas for processors.... are the same areas for retail stores....That's why most growers cant be processors too... zoning


It is my understanding, as Growers/Producers, that's all we do...Grow........Someone else dries, trims and packages...the processor....Do we transport to them or do they pick up?? How​




These are great questions. As a producer I will trim, cure, weigh, and place bulk product in containers. I will transport these to my processing facility where I will package for the retailer. There will be lots of options for transportation. You, the processor, a distributor, and possibly new transport businesses cropping up.


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 20, 2014)

SunJ said:


> As small of an operation as you are describing, I think you will be okay. My question to you is; did you apply as a T1 with just 1000 ft of canopy, or did you go for the full 1999?
> 
> I'm curious as to who all the big time mega-corp investors were that were "not happy" when their plans were reduced? I had some interactions with Bricken, but never pulled the trigger on retaining. My facility was only going to be operating at 1/4 capacity while keeping under 99 plants on site. 4200 total square feet was my goal, right about center of T2.


 I haven't officially applied yet, just paid money.That won't happen until I send in my floor and operating plan after the phone interview. Someone DID call and asked if I was planning on using the full 2000 sq ft. I said no. How can you apply for more space than you actually have? Tell them you have future expansion plans? Will that fly?


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 20, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> My question is....how do I as a grower transport my marijuana to the processor??? The entire plant all 100?? Do they pay wet weight or dry...How much ...Who pays for testing
> 
> The zoned areas for processors.... are the same areas for retail stores....That's why most growers cant be processors too... zoning
> 
> ...


I see no protocol in place for a Producer to sell to a Processor.To me it is obvious that as a producer you MUST harvest, dry the pot, weigh it, test it AND package it before you can sell it to ANYBODY
And you are right. You MAY run into zoning problems IF you hold both a producer and processor license.They need to change the Rules so that a producer can sell directly to a retail store without having to have a processor license too


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 20, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> So you think pierce county will allow retail.


 There is a bill in the Legislature that wil come up for a vote VERY soon probably by the end of next week that bans the pot bans. It passed a biparitsan committee 9-0. IF itpasses you will be able to grow pot anywhere that agricultural uses are allowed-- as King and Spokane Counties have already done. Basically each and every marijuana ordinance becomes null and void


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's my math on the amount of pot needed in WA: Say 8% are regular or occassional users consuming on average an ounce a month--some a lot less some a lot more. That equates to a need for about 560,000 ounces a month or 6.8 million ounces a year x 28.4 grams per ounce = 190,848,000 grams divided by 40 grams average production per sq ft = 4,771,200 sq ft of canopy
BUT since each sq ft of canopy is going to produce 40 grams 3 times a year minimum, you need only 1/3 the canopy or about 1,600,000 sq ft. So I'd say 2 million sq ft is in the ballpark Of course useage could explode now that it is legal and as medical uses go mainstream


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 20, 2014)

Not really worried TOO much about a glut of pot since my production cost is $12 an ounce. I'm ready for a Price War if necessary. I'm willing to go as low as $50 an ounce if that is what it takes to get into the retail stores. Hopefuly it won't come to that -- I am hoping for $140--but Big Guys beware! I ain't going bust because you produce too much. You will only be hurting yourselves-less allowed yield, at a lesser price due to competition


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 20, 2014)

Kind of scary to know they could grow all of WA pot needs on 3ea 80 acre farms in E.Wa, curing the product in silos over the winter on site- real easy security-- just ring the farm with razor wire-- but watch out for spider mites deliberately planted up wind as sabotage by overzealous Fundamentalists
Speaking of which,-- spider mites, not Fundamentalists-- I have my plants separated in 10 different sealed cubicles. I find spider mites on any plant, I will not treat it, I will most likely just destroy it. Had spider mites the first year I grew, transported on clones. Completly cleaned the room, used fresh paint on all surfaces, use only seeds or clones that I make and the problem went bye bye


----------



## SunJ (Feb 20, 2014)

The thing I read between the lines here is that they have already determined who is getting what licenses based on the fact that they say everyone is being reduced to 70%. Given that many haven't even seemed to have received a phone call yet....


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 21, 2014)

Just called the LCB and they have not gotten around to my application yet. So I will be behind the first people to get a license by a month.
But according to the rules I can go into flower production after only one week in operation-- if I have plants ready to do so regardless of source--- for a one time start up inventory buildup. So why not do some starts 4 weeks in advance outside of the facility --or even inside and just move them out for the day of final inspection---and move them in immediately after I get my license and tag them. One week later and BAM I'm into the blooming cycle, 6 weeks ahead of where I would have been


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 21, 2014)

I have purchased seeds from Vancouver seed bank and Amsterdam Seed bank with success. Amsterdam was particularrily effective, took a credit card and the delivery was swift
Tried Nirvana, but cost $47 for an electronic funds transfer just for starts
Tried a test order with Dutch seeds but a long time passed and my credit card was never charged. Contacted them but no reply
I am going strictly going with hybrids that are short since I am double decking my plants. Northern Lights is really a beaut for that, White Widow works well in a short space as well, as did Purple Kush and Train Wreck. I may go strictly seeds and just forget about cloning. $8 a seed is a bargain seeing as how you get 100 grams out of it. Clones take so damned long to root -3-4 weeks. A seed will be up in 2- 5 days. Feminized of course
Got 20 free mystery seeds with my Amsterdam white widow order. Not many were viable after 2 years, but the ones that were turned out to be Sativas, 3 out of 4 female,-not good for a short space at ALL. They literally grow like the weeds they are!Luckily I have one cubicle that is tall


----------



## mustang519 (Feb 21, 2014)

It is my understanding that the LCB have added up all the square feet applied for and have come their current plan. To me that means that they have all the information they need to decide on who will get a license. I think they will be limiting all applications to 70% of what they applied for and not 70% of the tier they applied for. In my application I had to include the exact square footage planned and provide scale drawings of the operation. My phone interview was about 3 weeks after application was sent in on 12/18/13. My dead line for final application packet including finger prints was 1/20/14. I assumed that everyone was on the same dead line. I would be worried if I had not got my packet by now.


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 22, 2014)

mustang519 said:


> It is my understanding that the LCB have added up all the square feet applied for and have come their current plan. To me that means that they have all the information they need to decide on who will get a license. I think they will be limiting all applications to 70% of what they applied for and not 70% of the tier they applied for. In my application I had to include the exact square footage planned and provide scale drawings of the operation. My phone interview was about 3 weeks after application was sent in on 12/18/13. My dead line for final application packet including finger prints was 1/20/14. I assumed that everyone was on the same dead line. I would be worried if I had not got my packet by now.


 What you say is just an assumption. I paid money, they WILL get back to me yes or no,and if no,why. I don'tt hink they are going to say because I was too late to apply and therefore lost out.That would be quite unfair since they said ALL applications would be considerd as long as they were sent in by Dec 20. A LOT of people signed up the last two days


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 22, 2014)

Okay let's say they started processing applications on Jan 2 after the Holidays and they had 10 people processing 4 each a day-- It would take 14 working weeks to go though all 2800 applications or about the 10 the of April--so I have some time yet


----------



## SunJ (Feb 22, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> Clones take so damned long to root -3-4 weeks.


If this is the case I think you are either doing something wrong, or just had some really bad luck with a really stubborn to clone strain. The cycle I would have been running would have called for weekly cuttings from mothers that would be placed in root-riot plugs and domed for a week under 24/0. When said week was up, those showing roots would be placed in slightly larger containers to continue building roots under a 18/6 cycle; and on down the 7 day station to station cycle they would go...

I would also think that using seeds would cost a fortune more to fulfill testing requirements. Each seed you sprout has it's own unique set of DNA, along with THC, CBD, ETC...

Clones wouldn't require this repetitive testing, right?


----------



## SunJ (Feb 22, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> Okay let's say they started processing applications on Jan 2 after the Holidays and they had 10 people processing 4 each a day-- It would take 14 working weeks to go though all 2800 applications or about the 10 the of April--so I have some time yet


Be careful with hypothetical math, I get carried away with it all the time myself!


----------



## SunJ (Feb 22, 2014)

mustang519 said:


> It is my understanding that the LCB have added up all the square feet applied for and have come their current plan. To me that means that they have all the information they need to decide on who will get a license. I think they will be limiting all applications to 70% of what they applied for and not 70% of the tier they applied for.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Two Year Old Sasquatch (Feb 23, 2014)

SunJ said:


> My thoughts exactly.


They reduced me by 76% already


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 23, 2014)

SunJ said:


> If this is the case I think you are either doing something wrong, or just had some really bad luck with a really stubborn to clone strain. The cycle I would have been running would have called for weekly cuttings from mothers that would be placed in root-riot plugs and domed for a week under 24/0. When said week was up, those showing roots would be placed in slightly larger containers to continue building roots under a 18/6 cycle; and on down the 7 day station to station cycle they would go...
> 
> I would also think that using seeds would cost a fortune more to fulfill testing requirements. Each seed you sprout has it's own unique set of DNA, along with THC, CBD, ETC...Clones wouldn't require this repetitive testing, right?


Yeah good points. I'd get into cloning but I believe that would be deemed off subject
So--YOU are doing weekly succession plantings too instead of going for 3 or 4 big crops a year? I love that strategy 
I can concentrate my harvest to one day a week. The same day I plant new seeds, transplant seedlings move plants around, fertilize, put the dried pot in jars -a week drying works out great!-- and take the product to market while picking up new supplies on the way back. And do the paperwork. The rest of the week I just water, 2 hours a day max


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 23, 2014)

More on testing:Is there going to be a mobile lab making his testing rounds and will he lable the product you have stored in jars for you?-- after he tests a sample that HE takes? And how much will this sample test cost? This makes the most sense to me to keep things honest


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 23, 2014)

About 1000 applied for tier 3. If they knocked out a third for various and sundry reasons - 1000 ft fule, no existing building, no viable business plan , no money, etc--and they limited the survivors to 70% of their max canopy, those two things alone knock down the max Tier 3 canopy from 30 million to 14 million sq ft
And Tier 2 drops from 10 million max to 4.7
Still way above 2 million allowed for all tiers--but a lot closer!


----------



## SunJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> Yeah good points. I'd get into cloning but I believe that would be deemed off subject
> So--YOU are doing weekly succession plantings too instead of going for 3 or 4 big crops a year? I love that strategy
> I can concentrate my harvest to one day a week. The same day I plant new seeds, transplant seedlings move plants around, fertilize, put the dried pot in jars -a week drying works out great!-- and take the product to market while picking up new supplies on the way back. And do the paperwork. The rest of the week I just water, 2 hours a day max


Having everything down to a weekly routine I felt was best for me as a family man to keep family life running smooth. Also worked out to about a 1.5-2.5 lbs./week harvest while keeping to the 99 limit. Just one big weed assembly line of sorts!

 This is what my architect pictured it as. The .pdf with my floorplan is too big to upload, but it essentially partitioned my interior into 4 separate grows and if you look closely, you'll notice the roof is glass!


----------



## SunJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Eat Your Weedies said:


> More on testing:Is there going to be a mobile lab making his testing rounds and will he lable the product you have stored in jars for you?-- after he tests a sample that HE takes? And how much will this sample test cost? This makes the most sense to me to keep things honest


I'm only speculating on the testing, but a mobile setup would make sense and he would be taking the sample for quality control and chain of custody purposes. This is why I say if you have started all your plants from seed, he will be sampling ALL your plants. Figure anything on a per hour or per item basis and obviously clones start to make the most sense.

If you want to talk clones, I have a post about some I did some time back if you want to pick it up there. Or start a new thread on it and I'll join you there!


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 23, 2014)

Did some research. By limiting growers to one location they knocked out 33% of the tier three canopy space. Thin the herd by another third for other reasons and limit the survivors to 70% and you are down a whopping 71% in max tier 3 canopy space


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 23, 2014)

SunJ said:


> Having everything down to a weekly routine I felt was best for me as a family man to keep family life running smooth. Also worked out to about a 1.5-2.5 lbs./week harvest while keeping to the 99 limit. Just one big weed assembly line of sorts!
> 
> View attachment 3003749 This is what my architect pictured it as. The .pdf with my floorplan is too big to upload, but it essentially partitioned my interior into 4 separate grows and if you look closely, you'll notice the roof is glass!


Cool solar power!That knocks the main cost- electricity- way down. Can't really do that where I live in W.Wa. due to trees and clouds
I expect about the same harvest from my 99 plants. I get 1.5 pounds a week I'll be as happy as a clam


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 27, 2014)

Just listened to the LCB meeting of Feb 16. They are indeed cutting the Tier max by 30% ,not the individual applicant
The New Goal is 11 to 13 million sq ft of canopy for Year 1
They had 35 million applied for. 30% are failing the application process. 30% are repeats, and 30% reduction for each tier gets you to that level ---35,000000 x .7 x.7 x.7 = 12,000,000
They said it would take many months to process all 7000 applicants


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Feb 27, 2014)

SunJ said:


> Having everything down to a weekly routine I felt was best for me as a family man to keep family life running smooth. Also worked out to about a 1.5-2.5 lbs./week harvest while keeping to the 99 limit. Just one big weed assembly line of sorts!
> 
> What is your strategy for excessive summer heat?Air conditioning? Swamp Cooler?I am going to try spraying my concrete slab floor with water and let it evaporate on the rare day it gets above 80 where I live near the water. Also went with T5HO instead of halide. LED may be the Ultimate Choice to beat the heat, but pricey!


----------



## SunJ (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd planned to run split A/C when needed with CO2 enrichment. It's my understanding that you can let temps get up to 95F with proper CO2 levels. The glass roof was for solar power... solar power for the plants that is. We designed a "pool cover" like system for the ceiling that would seal off all light at the prescribed times allowing more harvests while still retaining natural sunlight vs bulbs.


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 5, 2014)

Extortion is actually driving I 502.The illegal growers say include use OR it is black market business as usual!
And the Local Authorities?THEY say give us a bigger slice of the pot pie tax or we zone you out! 
Still waiting on SHB 2144 that bans pot bans. Legislature adjorns at the end of next week so we will soon know regardless


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 5, 2014)

SunJ said:


> I'd planned to run split A/C when needed with CO2 enrichment. It's my understanding that you can let temps get up to 95F with proper CO2 levels. The glass roof was for solar power... solar power for the plants that is. We designed a "pool cover" like system for the ceiling that would seal off all light at the prescribed times allowing more harvests while still retaining natural sunlight vs bulbs.


 95F would be nice and not too problematic. Tomatoes take about that just fine


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 6, 2014)

SunJ said:


> I'd planned to run split A/C when needed with CO2 enrichment. It's my understanding that you can let temps get up to 95F with proper CO2 levels. The glass roof was for solar power... solar power for the plants that is. We designed a "pool cover" like system for the ceiling that would seal off all light at the prescribed times allowing more harvests while still retaining natural sunlight vs bulbs.


70s in flower or you wont be growing buds....more like hair on a stick all fluff no bud


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 6, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> 70s in flower or you wont be growing buds....more like hair on a stick all fluff no bud


No problem in winter. So you only have to use A/C if necessary in the blooming rooms in summer?


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 6, 2014)

colonuggs said:


> 70s in flower or you wont be growing buds....more like hair on a stick all fluff no bud


 Would that not be hard to acheive in a cubicle using halides, even with good ventilation? Especially if it is 90F+ outside? T5HO would heat it up a lot less, but even so you are saying A/C is a requirement if you live in a hot place and grow indoors


----------



## Gamberro (Mar 19, 2014)

Our hearing examiner has been very timely and co-operative. Then again, so have we. We applied on the first day and have kept our schedule consistent in that manner.


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 20, 2014)

Well the thing is I was pondering whether or not to spend the money for the application process until the next to last day. Why? because my County zoned me out on Dec 9. Would YOU have made the application knowing that? I decided to be like you say, be an optomist, and just go for it

When it all boils down the reason n for doing something uncertain is the uncertainty itself. The adventure of it! I am sure they will get around to my lowly tier 1 application eventually but it sure is frustrating waiting.
I have a PLAN for the zoning problem. I will only 'grow' marijuana plants in the vegetative stage until they are 6 weeks old and then sell them to the highest legal bidder. As a mother plant they would generate at least 14 clones if you just sliced it all up- thats $225 worth just for clones you could get- or take it to maturity in the space you would have wasted in the veg stage and get a crop to sell in 8 -10 weeks and get at least $600 wholesale at a retail store. What am I bid!? I can still make a good living doing that. THAT way I am not a producer but a wholesale nursery instead, merely propagating and nursing plants. Not a bit of usable pot on site except for my legal ounce. You know for break timer at lunch-- off facility of course!
And i'll just do feminized seeds at $8 a pop , special orders taken! as long as Herbie's sells them. Less space needed because they are ready to transplant into 4 or 5 gallon pots 10 days from sowing
And not much robbery worry either. I figure I can grow 25 , 6 week old plants to sell per week. The price? Que sera sera!


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe I'll try E-bay!-- gotta have a producer license is all and there will be thousands of them. A LOT more customers for me than a mere 330 stores-- you pick up, delivery extra.-- maybe just one run a week to Vashon Island on the ferry where there will be producers galore
Spider mites gotcha? Need replacement stock? Why waste space on vegging? I'm your guy!10% of sale goes to a charity of your choice


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 21, 2014)

Some interesting math. 
Lets say you have 10 cubicles each holding 10 plants and all on a ten week blooming cycle. That means you could harvest 10 plants a week
BUT you need 1 cubicle for the nursery and veg week 1's 10 plants
And a cubicle for week 2 and 3's 20 plants -spaced closely together because they are still small
And a cubicle for week 4's 10 plants 
And a cubicle for week 5's 10 plants


So in reality, to produce those 10 plants a week you need 14 cubicles
IF however you could use all 14 cubicles for blooming and just forget the vegging, you could then harvest 14 plants a week (140/ 10) instead of 10, on a 10 week blooming schedule, a whopping 40% increase. So instead of $6000 a week-- assuming a plant is worth $600 wholesale --you now get $8400 instead, minus your $1400 to me for 14 plants per week gives you an extra $1000 a week, a 16.67% increase in revenue , with no veg or clone hassle . AND each plant in your facility is sucking up 5 weeks less of 24/7 power
A square foot of veggie canopy saved, is a square foot of blooming canopy earned!


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 25, 2014)

Would you partner with me if I told you that by doing so you will increase the yearly harvest in your facility by a third and reduce your power consumption per gram produced in half!?
Well you would if you let me do the first 5 weeks of growing!
Instead of 75 % of your facility in bloom status, 100% of it would be . So instead of 75 whatever, you get 100 whatever , a 1/3 increase of whatever

Let's say you use an average of 100 watts per plant an hour. In 5 weeks of 24 hr veg, you burn up 8400 watts per plant. Then in the 10 week bloom cycle on 12/12 you burn up another 8400 watts per plant. So that's a total of 16,800 watts per plant over 15 weeks
But NOW the plant is only there for the 8400 watt 10 week bloom cycle, a reduction of 50%! Per plant,ounce and/or gram

Whats's in it for me? Well I can provide 5 week old plants to as many people with a producer license I can get and am not bound by any LCB limitations at all as far as size goes. Why? Because I am not adding a single square foot to the production canopy of WA, everything I grow becomes part of someone ELSE'S canopy instead!
How simple can it get? I merely water plants and transplant seedlings, no scale , no shredder for waste, no travel box, no A/C, no charcoal filter for odor, no curing area, no mold worries and less worries about robberies-- and screw the clones, I grow whatever you want on the order form from feminized seed
Not much different really than raising tomatoes for 5 weeks and selling them at a farmer's market-- for $100 a pop!Guaranteed and insured of course


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 25, 2014)

And the Church Lady neighbors could care less because there is never ever a bit of usable pot in the facility except for my 1 ounce personal stash-- umm to be used at lunch time and off facility of course!


----------



## joes2131 (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought you and to purchase and sell to and from other i-502 issued licenses? Doesn't everything have to be accounted for from seed to final product?


----------



## mustang519 (Mar 26, 2014)

you are correct joes. licensed producer can only buy from licensed producer. closed system


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 27, 2014)

You are allowed to buy seeds and either start your own clones or buy them from another licensed producer. Or sell them to another producer


----------



## Eat Your Weedies (Mar 27, 2014)

My e-mail to the LCB:
*Posted At:* Saturday, March 22, 2014 12:56 PM
*Posted To:* Marijuana Non-Retail Licensing
*Conversation:* [Marijuana Non-Retail Licensing] Marijuana producer license timeline
*Subject:* Re: [Marijuana Non-Retail Licensing] Marijuana producer license timeline

How about a designation of Marijuana Plant Wholsale Nursery to differentiate them from those that produce usable marijuana? That way maybe local officials balking at I502 would look at them as simply wholesale nurseries instead-- since there would NEVER be any usable marijuana on the premises


And one more thing-- what about my canopy size? Since all of my plants would be going to somebody else's canopy for production, mine adds nothing to total canopy area for WA. So theoretically I could provide every producer in the State up to their canopy limit with plants ready to bloom-- right?>>>>>>

Legislation of some sort is required in order to add an additional license type. However, we have addressed this issue in policy. While there are not specific license types for different types of production operations, the business model you suggest is perfectly acceptable under a producer license. Those businesses that are operating in this manner and are not producing any marijuana flowers are not being counted in the plant canopy as this would essentially be counting the same plants twice.

Thank you,

*Jodi Davison*


----------



## 420marijuana (Apr 11, 2014)

yea that's fine and all, but how does someone get all those requirements done?? Maybe some seminars from attorneys at Washington Cannabis Institute?


----------



## tyepoe (Feb 22, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone can do some follow up here... I am new to spokane and want to find a tier 1 / 2 for sale or medical grow, but the laws have changed and are being proposed all the time its hard to follow. I read that sometime a couple weeks ago they put a moratorium on spokane valley for new canna-businesses because there were so many. Anyone have any insight on growing recreational... I've heard both that its impossible to make a decent income with the taxes not as many people want to buy legal pot but I've also heard some growers saying they actually are making decent income...


----------

